# Trek 3500 disc worth upgrading?



## jkrlox (Dec 19, 2013)

I just wanted to know what you guys think since I am a noob. Just bought this 3500 disc a couple months ago, but realized that I love MTB and that I want to upgrade my rig, I am thinking if it is worth to upgrade it or if it's better to buy a new one, my budget for a hardtail would be 1000 usd and I was even thinkin on a FS, I like santa cruz bantam, heckler and Jamis dakar xct 27.5 but I think is a little to soon to spend about 3000 usd on a bike.

what you think? better upgrade or sell it before it is older? I do mostly XC but planning going trail when my skills are better


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

With the more aggressive geometries of newer frames, its not worth the upgrade but thats not to say it won't work. Just ride the bike until you feel the need to upgrade which maybe much later on and you'll probably get your moneys worth with this bike on the trail. Its fine the way it stands and can handle your XC rides with no problems.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The 3xxx series Treks are considerably shorter in the top tube length relative to similarly sized bikes (even from Trek) that are designed for higher performance riding. The 3xxx series bikes are for more recreational/entry-level type riding where you would be lore comfortable in a more upright riding position.

Example: An 18" 3500 Trek is about 2.24" shorter in the top tube length than an 18.5" Trek Superfly.

So. . . . if you see yourself riding more aggressively, then I would suggest a frame designed for higher performance. If you go the upgrade route, then you'll have an entry level frame with nicer parts on it than it really warrants. JMHO.


----------



## jkrlox (Dec 19, 2013)

jeffj said:


> The 3xxx series Treks are considerably shorter in the top tube length relative to similarly sized bikes (even from Trek) that are designed for higher performance riding. The 3xxx series bikes are for more recreational/entry-level type riding where you would be lore comfortable in a more upright riding position.
> 
> Example: An 18" 3500 Trek is about 2.24" shorter in the top tube length than an 18.5" Trek Superfly.
> 
> So. . . . if you see yourself riding more aggressively, then I would suggest a frame designed for higher performance. If you go the upgrade route, then you'll have an entry level frame with nicer parts on it than it really warrants. JMHO.


thats why everybody seem to be cooler than me in the trail, tall seatpost, cool frames, its because the top tube.. now I see!


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

When I first started MTBing, I bought a 2011 Trek 3700 disc. I ended up liking MTBing alot more than I thought and went through the same thing you are going through. In the end I just saved up my money for about a year while riding the wheels off the 3700 and bought a 2012 X-caliber. That what I suggest you do, save up your money to buy a nice bike like a Superfly or something .


----------



## jkrlox (Dec 19, 2013)

ASiameseCat said:


> When I first started MTBing, I bought a 2011 Trek 3700 disc. I ended up liking MTBing alot more than I thought and went through the same thing you are going through. In the end I just saved up my money for about a year while riding the wheels off the 3700 and bought a 2012 X-caliber. That what I suggest you do, save up your money to buy a nice bike like a Superfly or something .


I have visited some lbs and couldnt find any hardtail that i liked around 1000 usd, but the scott aspect and some khs, may be i will follow your advice and upgrade later next year


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Keep saving man while riding the Trek. Also keep looking around and you'll find the right bike for you. If you want more bang for your buck check out Craigslist. You can find basically brand new bikes for half off because they decided they didn't like a hardtail, 29 inch wheels, 26 wheels, whatever. You have to be very patient with Craigslist though. Good luck on your search, but the more money you spend up front will definitely get you a bike that won't need upgrades or fewer upgrades. It's worth it in the long run.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

From another poster, "Trail is just XC for slow people." What kind of riding are you doing? Do you mean trundling up and down a greenway? If you want to try trail riding, go do it. I got my first taste on a hybrid, and occasionally took my cyclocross bike off-road when I had it set up for dirt; I've even taken skinny-tired road bikes on trails on occasion.

I think you're right not to want to throw money at the 3500.

For $1000, get something secondhand. Make a few phone calls and find out if you've got a shop that does consignment bikes. You get to ride a few bikes, which I think is really important, and it'll come to you tuned up, maybe even with a 30-day guarantee from the shop.


----------



## jkrlox (Dec 19, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> From another poster, "Trail is just XC for slow people." What kind of riding are you doing? Do you mean trundling up and down a greenway? If you want to try trail riding, go do it. I got my first taste on a hybrid, and occasionally took my cyclocross bike off-road when I had it set up for dirt; I've even taken skinny-tired road bikes on trails on occasion.
> 
> I think you're right not to want to throw money at the 3500.
> 
> For $1000, get something secondhand. Make a few phone calls and find out if you've got a shop that does consignment bikes. You get to ride a few bikes, which I think is really important, and it'll come to you tuned up, maybe even with a 30-day guarantee from the shop.


I totally agree with you guys, I should buy a second handed for my money and find it with calm while riding my current bike, unfortunately I am from Peru and craiglist-like sites are crap for bycicles, the sport here is not as popular as in the states (but growing fast the last years) so is not easy to find MTB bikes second handed on internet.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

jkrlox said:


> I totally agree with you guys, I should buy a second handed for my money and find it with calm while riding my current bike, unfortunately I am from Peru and craiglist-like sites are crap for bycicles, the sport here is not as popular as in the states (but growing fast the last years) so is not easy to find MTB bikes second handed on internet.


I assumed you were in the USA. . . . doh!

That could change things a bit being you don't have the selection and quantities we have available here. You _might_ just have to do what you have to do to keep the bike improving along with your own skills.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jkrlox said:


> I totally agree with you guys, I should buy a second handed for my money and find it with calm while riding my current bike, unfortunately I am from Peru and craiglist-like sites are crap for bycicles, the sport here is not as popular as in the states (but growing fast the last years) so is not easy to find MTB bikes second handed on internet.


I never said "Craig's List." At least drag your feet for a couple weeks and see if you can do this the old-fashioned way - turn off the modem and make a few phone calls, tell all your friends you're thinking about a new bike, ask shop employees about used bikes. See if something comes up. I found my last commute bike by whining on Facebook, and one of my previous ones in a shop specializing in secondhand.

While I've used Craig's List, I actually don't think it's a brilliant approach. It's kind of a pain, and not very practical if you want to be able to try a few things.


----------

